# A. Latifasciata Breeding



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

At what size do the Zebras start to breed? I have a group of 6, which looks to be 1m/5f, about 1-1/2" to 2". The suspected male is the only one with red and very bright yellow on his flanks, and sligh green coloration around his mouth area. All of the rest just show a slight yellow color, no hints of red at all, so I'm assuming female. I've been told they are very prolific once they begin to breed.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Years ago I had 1M:3F A. latifasciata. Victorians are known to breed at a very small size (at an inch or a bit less) but this species waited until they were around 2 plus inches to breed for me. Once they started, they were very prolific. The brood size was around 75 a couple times when they were older which is also an unusually large brood for Victorians.

Kevin


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Kevin. :thumb:

I'll keep an eye on them, they should be getting at it in the not so distant future then. I know diet can be a factor in breeding. What did you feed yours? I'm feeding NLS Grow and Community Flake w/garlic alternately. I'm assuming that they breed similar to mbuna, with the shaking and shimmying, and then a 3 week hold? Do they protect fry, or should I remove and strip like I do for my mbuna? Oops, saw in the profile that the female will protect for up to 2 months  . But what were your experiences with that?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DrgRcr said:


> I'm assuming that they breed similar to mbuna, with the shaking and shimmying, and then a 3 week hold? Do they protect fry, or should I remove and strip like I do for my mbuna? Oops, saw in the profile that the female will protect for up to 2 months. But what were your experiences with that?


Typical African cichlid mouthbrooder breeding behavior
http://african-cichlid.com/LatifasciataSpawn.htm

I always separated the female into a small tank then removed the female when she spit her fry.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again and for the link SG, good info and pics! I've noticed at least one female with a large belly once, like the one in the pics.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought adults and they had their first brood maybe 3 weeks after I put them in! The 35 fry are 6 weeks old now, anybody have any idea how many months until they start to color up on average? I know it depends on food + water, but a rough guess?

Same female spat the 2nd brood Friday, 60 this time! I gave them to a friend to grow out.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

they should already have the veritcal barring and be a very pale yellow on teh flanks at a half inch.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They had bars when they were born, yellow/green after a few weeks, but how long until the males have adult color?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

they will begin to show hints of red at 1 inch and full color by2


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Hints of red and 1 inch is good enough to know which to throw in the big tank, thx.

With good food and water, are we talking 2" in 6 mos? 1 year?


----------

